# carrier furnace error code 12



## dpugh717 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a Carrier 58MXA and I am getting an error code 12 on startup. Woke up this morning to no heat, and reset everything. Was initially getting error code 12, than 33 and the unit would not start. Cleared the air intake and got it to fire up, but I still have the error code on startup. Users manual offoer no help on this one.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Means the thermostat was calling for heat when the power was turned on to the furnace.

The blower runs for 30 seconds then, before going into start up/ignition sequence.


----------

